# Which dialect of Italian is the most standard?



## yuechu

大家好！

Somebody told me that the phrase "standard dialect" doesn't exist in Chinese (or is not a common phrase). How could you ask "Which dialect of Italian is the most standard?" in Chinese?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

義大利哪一種方言最接近標準？


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Simon!
How about if it were "意大利哪一种方言最标准"? Would that sound ok too?


----------



## T.D

yuechu said:


> How about if it were "意大利哪一种方言最标准"? Would that sound ok too?


I don't think so. Being a 方言 means the language is non-standard, so logically we can't have a 'most standard non-standard'


----------



## Skatinginbc

If 方言 = nonstandard dialects, what would be the Chinese equivalent for English "_dialect_" (as in "Which dialect of Italian is the most standard?")?  A "_standard language_" (also "_standard _*dialect*", "_standard variety_", or simply "_standard_") is a _dialect_. How do you say "_dialect_" (which can be either standard or nonstandard) in Chinese?


----------



## T.D

Interesting. You are technically right that the official language is also considered a dialect. But I guess the technicality here is kinda against my common sense. 

新华字典：
方言：一种语言中跟*标准语言有区别的*、只在一个地区使用的话，如汉语的粤方言、吴方言。

So it will depend on what the OP really wanted to know, the most used language in Italy? the official language? the dialect that sounds closest to the official language?


----------



## Skatinginbc

中国普通话最标准的地方: 「我国普通话最标准的地方，不是北京，而是一座不起眼的小县城。与北京一山之隔的河北省承德市滦平县，下辖的金沟屯村是我国普通话标准音的主要采集地。那里无论男女老少都能说一口字正腔圆的普通话，似乎人人能当播音员。由于没有儿化、吃字、尾音等语言习惯，*滦平话被认为“比北京话更接近普通话”*。」

請問: 
(1) 灤平話算不算是 "方言"? 北京話算不算是 "方言"?
(2) 灤平話算不算是 "普通話”?  若是普通話, 為何說它 "接近普通話" (言下之意是 "接近但不等於")? 若不算是 "普通話”, 為何說中國普通話最標準的地方是灤平, "那裡無論男女老少都能說一口字正腔圓的普通話"?

「由于*没有儿化*...滦平话被认为“比北京话更接近普通话”。」==> 原來普通話跟國語一樣, 都是不提倡兒化的!!!


----------



## T.D

个人认为：
1. <地名+话> 即表明这种话属于方言。 （只要不是标准普通话，一律都是方言，包括与普通话差别甚小的滦平话，etc）

2. 援引的文章里说“那里的人说一口字正腔圆的普通话”，我认为只是文章作者的个人体会，或是一种夸张的描述手法，或者说滦平方言与标准普通话的差异极小，导致一般人难以区分。事实上滦平确实是普通话的采集地之一，但是滦平话和普通话还是存在差异的。而所谓“普通话之乡”，虽然某种意义上来讲没错，但仍是当地政府刻意宣传（文化，旅游，等）而对非专业的人士造成的误导。援引文章的作者是个旅游博主，对此产生错误认知非常正常。






Source: 普通话是满族人聚集的滦平话，那普通话是满式汉语吗？ - 知乎


And yes, 儿化 is dialectal.  
And 作为一个南方人，我认为北京话与普通话差别非常大。我07年左右在北京的时候，公交车售票员的报站我几乎一个字都听不懂，连“到了”，“下车”等already expected的词我都听不出来...


----------



## Lianxin

Skatinginbc said:


> 中国普通话最标准的地方: 「我国普通话最标准的地方，不是北京，而是一座不起眼的小县城。与北京一山之隔的河北省承德市滦平县，下辖的金沟屯村是我国普通话标准音的主要采集地。那里无论男女老少都能说一口字正腔圆的普通话，似乎人人能当播音员。由于没有儿化、吃字、尾音等语言习惯，*滦平话被认为“比北京话更接近普通话”*。」
> 
> 請問:
> (1) 灤平話算不算是 "方言"? 北京話算不算是 "方言"?
> (2) 灤平話算不算是 "普通話”?  若是普通話, 為何說它 "接近普通話" (言下之意是 "接近但不等於")? 若不算是 "普通話”, 為何說中國普通話最標準的地方是灤平, "那裡無論男女老少都能說一口字正腔圓的普通話"?
> 
> 「由于*没有儿化*...滦平话被认为“比北京话更接近普通话”。」==> 原來普通話跟國語一樣, 都是不提倡兒化的!!!





Source




T.D said:


> 个人认为：
> 1. <地名+话> 即表明这种话属于方言。 （只要不是标准普通话，一律都是方言，包括与普通话差别甚小的滦平话，etc）
> 
> 2. 援引的文章里说“那里的人说一口字正腔圆的普通话”，我认为只是文章作者的个人体会，或是一种夸张的描述手法，或者说滦平方言与标准普通话的差异极小，导致一般人难以区分。事实上滦平确实是普通话的采集地之一，但是滦平话和普通话还是存在差异的。而所谓“普通话之乡”，虽然某种意义上来讲没错，但仍是当地政府刻意宣传（文化，旅游，等）而对非专业的人士造成的误导。援引文章的作者是个旅游博主，对此产生错误认知非常正常。
> 
> View attachment 57612
> 
> 
> And yes, 儿化 is dialectal.
> And 作为一个南方人，我认为北京话与普通话差别非常大。我07年左右在北京的时候，公交车售票员的报站我几乎一个字都听不懂，连“到了”，“下车”等already expected的词我都听不出来...






Source


----------



## Skatinginbc

T.D said:


> 个人认为：<地名+话> 即表明这种话属于方言。


那麼, 你能不能接受 "意大利哪一地方說的意大利話最標準?"



T.D said:


> 只要不是标准普通话，一律都是方言


有 "標準普通話", 那麼有沒有不標準的普通話, 或接近標準的普通話? 與標準普通話差異極小的灤平方言算不算是 "普通話” (即使是 "不標準的普通話", 或 "接近標準的普通話")? 或者, 你認為 "普通話" 就一定是 "標準普通話", 不容許任何地方口音或特色? 中國哪個地方說的是標準普通話? 好像沒有. "標準普通話" 是個 planned, codified language, 不是中國任何地方的自然產物.

"標準" 可以是二分法的概念: 標準 (stadard) vs. 不標準 (nonstandard).
"標準" 也可以是比較的概念: 較標準 (more standard) vs. 最標準 (most standard).
A, B, 和 C 都不標準, 但 C 比 B 還(合)標準, B 比 A 更(合)標準, C 是三者中最(合)標準的.
"標準話" 不是任何地方的自然產物, 但在這些 "不標準但接近標準" 的方言中, 我們可以找到一個最(合)標準的方言.  因此，我不認為 "意大利哪一种方言最标准" 邏輯上有錯.


----------



## T.D

对于外语来说，这句话我认为可以接受。
但是对于中文来说，因为我们的官方语言和地名/国家名没有任何关系，所以在此前提下形成了<地名+话>指代当地方言的说法。Again,个人认为。



Skatinginbc said:


> 與標準普通話差異極小的灤平方言算不算是 "普通話” (即使是 "不標準的普通話", 或 "接近標準的普通話")?


当然不算啦~


Skatinginbc said:


> 或者, 你認為 "普通話" 就一定是 "標準普通話", 不容許任何地方口音或特色? 中國哪個地方說的是標準普通話? 好像沒有. "標準普通話" 是個 planned, codified language, 不是中國任何地方的自然產物.


普通话即标准普通话，如带有地方口音或特色的普通话则会被冠以当地名称。成为一种特殊的“当地方言规则指导下努力向普通话规则靠拢”的“中间语言”。 比如典型的有川普，广普，甚至有荆普，杭普，等等。他们对大多数外地人来说仍然是与普通话相距甚远的。因为很多方言里的特殊词汇和发音是普通话无法完全表达或是压根儿就不存在的。

举个例子，
杭普：你再这样搞七捏三我拷你dio。
你能理解是什么意思吗？( 老实说作为杭州人我自己都不是特别清楚搞七捏三是什么意思...）

是的，严格意义上来讲中国没有地方是说的标准普通话。个人觉得标准普通话是否是自然产物和我们的topic似乎没什么关系。


Skatinginbc said:


> "標準" 可以是二分法的概念: 標準 (stadard) vs. 不標準 (nonstandard).
> "標準" 也可以是比較的概念: 較標準 (more standard) vs. 最標準 (most standard).
> A, B, 和 C 都不標準, 但 C 比 B 還(合)標準, B 比 A 更(合)標準, C 是三者中最(合)標準的.
> 
> "標準話" 不是任何地方的自然產物, 但在這些 "不標準但接近標準" 的方言中, 我們可以找到一個最(合)標準的方言.  因此，我不認為 "意大利哪一种方言最标准" 邏輯上有錯.


有没有这个“合"字差别还是很大的...我认为simon在#2里的说法和你的“哪一种方言最合标准”这个版本比较好。


----------



## SuperXW

我本以为T.D回答的都是常识，即使是问“中国哪一种方言最标准”也不通顺。
但是被skating的一通洗脑后，觉得其最后一问好像也有道理（言外之意就是前面的都……）。


Skatinginbc said:


> "標準" 可以是二分法的概念: 標準 (stadard) vs. 不標準 (nonstandard).
> "標準" 也可以是比較的概念: 較標準 (more standard) vs. 最標準 (most standard).
> A, B, 和 C 都不標準, 但 C 比 B 還(合)標準, B 比 A 更(合)標準, C 是三者中最(合)標準的.
> "標準話" 不是任何地方的自然產物, 但在這些 "不標準但接近標準" 的方言中, 我們可以找到一個最(合)標準的方言.  因此，我不認為 "意大利哪一种方言最标准" 邏輯上有錯.


这个矛盾的感觉会不会来自以下原因：

汉语“方言”的定义即：
一种语言中*跟标准语言有区别的*、只在一个地区使用的话
而英语dialect的定义是：
a form of a language that people speak in a particular part of a country.

可见，*Dialect的定义中并没有规定“跟标准语言有区别(non-standard)”。*
所以："standard dialect"用汉语逻辑是很难理解的。
“哪种方言最标准"相当于问"most standard non-standard"，也很难理解。

写完后顺便翻到一篇相关的知乎回答。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 但是被skating的一通洗脑后，觉得其最后一问好像也有道理（言外之意就是前面的都……）。


我可沒言外之意, 也沒興趣改變別人. 我只是說出腦子裡是怎麼想的，希望由反饋中學得一些道理來洗淨自己的腦。


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> 我本以为T.D回答的都是常识


我昨天试着问了两个人“你觉得中国哪一种方言最标准”这个问题。其中一个人（English Professor）说我这个问题makes no sense，给出的理由和我的一样“方言本来就是不标准的，何来最标准的方言一说”。 另一位(geology PhD)反问我“你是不是想问哪种方言最像普通话”。所以我暂时觉得，至少我身边的人想法是和我一样的。
然后我又问，如果这句话是老外问你的，你能理解他想问什么吗？ 他们都表示对方问的应该是“哪种方言最接近普通话”
然后我又问，如果我改成“意大利哪种方言最标准”，你觉得可以接受吗?他们表示接受度比“中国哪种方言最标准”要高 （也有可能是interviewer bias）

一点想法：
作为中国人，我知道自己的方言和普通话差十万八千里。因为绝大多数方言实在是太“不标准”了，所以这个问句虽然从语法上应该没有问题，但是逻辑上无法接受。（听上去就像有人问我哪种猴子最像老虎一样）
另一方面，我不知道意大利语里方言和官话的差距会有多大。就我有限的知识，英美方言和标准英语之间的差距并不大。然后我把这个认知投射到意大利语上，下意识的得出“意大利方言和标准意大利语的差别就像英语方言和标准英语的差别，不会很大”这个结论。然后这个问题就somehow makes sense了（就像有人问我哪种猴子最像猩猩，我还是可以接受的）


----------



## T.D

Skatinginbc said:


> 我可沒言外之意


哈哈哈我觉得SuperXW也没有言外之意


----------



## SuperXW

你们关注点不对……重点是我后面写的那段……
汉语“方言”的定义，和dialect并不一样……
“方言”定义中*讲明“非标准”，这是二分法*，然后问题就成了“哪种非标准的东西更标准？”这是*用二分法做比较法*，当然奇怪了……


T.D said:


> 新华字典：
> 方言：一种语言中跟*标准语言有区别的*、只在一个地区使用的话，如汉语的粤方言、吴方言。





SuperXW said:


> 而英语dialect的定义是：
> a form of a language that people speak in a particular part of a country.





Skatinginbc said:


> "標準" 可以是二分法的概念: 標準 (stadard) vs. 不標準 (nonstandard).
> "標準" 也可以是比較的概念: 較標準 (more standard) vs. 最標準 (most standard).


----------



## SimonTsai

For me, '方言', as literally suggested, is a regional language or variety of a language. Technically, Chinese is not a single language, but a family of languages. (Cantonese and Hokkien are different languages in that one is very likely to be unintelligible to people speaking the other. For them to be dialects, they have to be mutually intelligible.)


T.D said:


> 普通话即标准普通话，如带有地方口音或特色的普通话则会被冠以当地名称。


I would say there is a difference. '普通話' literally simply refers to a language that is intelligible to the overwhelming majority of the people of interest (or in Mandarin, 普羅大眾).


> 滦平方言与标准普通话的差异极小，导致一般人难以区分。


Accordingly, I would say that '灤平方言' is '普通話' and is the closest to the standard.


> 我昨天试着问了两个人 “你觉得中国哪一种方言最标准” 这个问题。


你覺得中國哪一種方言最 (接近) 標準？==> 最標準的閩南話？川話？山東話？


yuechu said:


> How about if it were "意大利哪一种方言最标准"? Would that sound ok too?


That could be understood correctly but I much prefer '最接近標準', which sounds better. (I guess that Italian is very much like English in that it is a language and not a family of historically or geographically related langauges, in contrast with Chinese.)


----------



## T.D

SimonTsai said:


> I would say there is a difference. '普通話' literally simply refers to a language that is intelligible to the overwhelming majority of the people of interest (or in Mandarin, 普羅大眾).


Well, in the sense of mandarin Chinese, you just can't interpret 普通话 purely from a literal perspective. It has become a term. For example, the majority of Chinese people can understand 铁岭话 (evidenced by its regular appearance in 春节晚会), but 铁岭话 is not 普通话. 

新华字典 distinctly gives this:
普通话：现代汉民族共同语，以北京语音为标准音，以北方话为基础方言，以典范的现代白话文著作为语法规范。


SimonTsai said:


> Accordingly, I would say that '灤平方言' is '普通話' and is the closest to the standard.


Just because they are close doesn't mean they are the same buddy.


----------



## Skatinginbc

一方: (1) 某一地區, 如：《詩經．小雅》民之無良，相怨一方; (2) (整體中的) 某一方面 或 某一"框框" (固有的格式或範圍), 如：《宋史》君總萬化，不可執以一方；事通萬務，不可滯於一隅。

方言: (1) (字面意思) 一方之語言; (2) (慣用定義) 同一語言在不同地域因諸種因素產生演變而生成的變體, 只流行於局限的地區，並具有與其他方言或共同語差異的特徵 (see 國語辭典)。

中國方言: (1) (字面意思) 中國某一地區的語言; (2) (慣用定義) 中國內, 與共同語有異的地區性語言, 包括官話方言、晉方言、徽語、湘方言、閩方言、贛方言、吳方言、客家方言、粵方言、平語等等無法互通的地方語言。

社會方言: 各種社會階層或職業團體內部所使用的慣用語, 如各行各業的專業術語 (see 國語辭典); 在語言學中，社會方言指的是在某一社會團體，社會階層或次文化群中被使用的語言 (see 維基百科)。

中國社會方言: 中國社會裡某一層面或 "框框" (e.g., 團體，階層, 次文化群) 所使用的語言。

My point: "方言" 的定義可能會依語境而變。

在 "意大利哪一种方言最标准" 這個語境下, 我個人對 "方言" 的詮釋會從 "慣用定義" 轉為 "字面意思" (i.e, 意大利哪一地方的語言最(合)標準?).  前者(i.e., 慣用定義)不能成義，當然會嘗試後者(i.e., 字面意思)。T.D 的兩個朋友覺得 “意大利哪種方言最標準” 比 “中國哪種方言最標準” 更能被接受 (see #14), 是因他們在 "中國方言" 這個語境下, 固著於慣用定義, 而在 "意大利方言" 這個語境下, 願意擺脫習慣的包袱, 重新看看字面上究竟說了什麼。


----------



## SuperXW

在大陆，普通话是一套标准、规范，不是“普通的话”，不是“自然形成的共通语言”。
以下是“汉典”截图，默认应该是大陆官方解释，“国语辞典”应该是台湾解释。可以看出大陆词典和台湾词典的定义不同。
Simon和Skating的意见，是台湾的一种理解。
相对的，方言是非标准，即非普通话。在大陆定义中，不限于汉语。
Skating指出的“社会方言”这种说法，我觉得可能来源于英文学术用法。大部分华人可能会不解其义，因为方言已经有惯用定义了。

汉典
内地：


> ◎ *普通话* pǔtōnghuà
> (1) [ordinary speech]∶平常的话
> 原是一句普通话
> (2) [common speech of the Chinese language]∶现代汉语的*标准语*,以北京语音为标准音,以北方话为基础方言,以典型的现代白话文著作为语法规范


台湾：


> *国语辞典*
> 普通话pǔ tōng huà    ㄆㄨˇ ㄊㄨㄥ ㄏㄨㄚˋ
> 1. 各方言区以官话为基础所*自然形成的*共通语言。
> 2. *大陆地区指官方推行的*共通语。



方言：
内地


> ◎ *方言* fāngyán
> [dialect] 一种语言中*跟标准语有区别*,主要用在口语上或口头上的地区性或区域性的语言变体


台湾


> *国语辞典*
> 方言fāng yán     ㄈㄤ ㄧㄢˊ
> 1. 同一语言在不同地域因诸种因素产生演变而生成的变体。它只流行于局限的地区，并具有*与其他方言或共同语差异*的特征。
> 唐．王维〈早入荥阳界〉诗：「因人见风俗，入境闻方言。」
> 近 土话
> *反 国语,雅言*
> 也称为「土话」、「土语」。


注意：
大陆台湾对方言定义均并不限定于汉语。
台湾方言的反义词不是普通话或标准语，而是国语、雅言。


----------



## SimonTsai

T.D said:


> 普通话 [...] has become a term.


Ah, yes, and now that it is a mainland thing, it seems that I have to agree to disagree.


> For example, the majority of Chinese people can understand 铁岭话


Oh, I wouldn't have known that. Thanks. (I guess that I couldn't if I were to listen.)


> but 铁岭话 is not 普通话.


Just to be precise, '普通話' in my mind is a language (rather than a variety of a language) belonging to the Chinese family that is supposed to be *intelligible to* and *used by* the overwhelming majority of the nationals of the People's Republic of China. Intelligibility means that one has the listening and reading skills required in everyday contexts. Being used means that, in everyday contexts, one can speak and write it with little difficulty in making himself correctly understood by most of the people to whom it is intelligible.

I imagine that '標準普通話' is to '普通話' as '標準國語' is to '國語'.


Skatinginbc said:


> 在語言學中，社會方言指的是在某一社會團體，社會階層或次文化群中被使用的語言 (see 維基百科)。


That makes sense, although is not the first thing that comes to my mind as I read '方言'. (I wouldn't think of it without '社會'. Most people are simply unfamiliar with linguistics.)


SuperXW said:


> “国语辞典” 应该是台湾解释。


Dictionaries are not always the best consulting resources. Johnson makes mistakes.


> 台湾方言的反义词 [...] 是国语、雅言。


'方言' as a word is actually not very commonly used here and when used, is mostly about the mainland. Taiwan is largely homogeneous given its size.

'國語' does not equal '雅言'. The sentence '哥哥肏得我好爽' is obscene, but is '國語'. And '方言' is not necessarily '土話' (or '村話'), which is often derogatory.


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> Dictionaries are not always the best consulting resources. Johnson makes mistakes.
> 
> '方言' as a word is actually not very commonly used here and when used, is mostly about the mainland. Taiwan is largely homogeneous given its size.
> 
> '國語' does not equal '雅言'. The sentence '哥哥肏得我好爽' is obscene, but is '國語'. And '方言' is not necessarily '土話' (or '村話'), which is often derogatory.


Dictionaries may not be accurate at the part you've pointed out.
Nevertheless, through the dictionary, we can see that in Taiwan, 普通话 has two ways to understand, while in Mainland, there's only one: 普通话就是标准. So 方言不管多么接近普通话，都是不标准。


----------

